
Show HN: Blockchain GPUs Unchained-Running Neural Nets Without Hurting Hash Rate - merkleforest
https://medium.com/@SnarkAI/blockchain-gpus-unchained-running-neural-networks-without-hurting-mining-hash-rate-38a88728a1c9
======
levonstepan
Being a GPU mining farm owner (currently mining ZCash) I believe this is life-
saver for the current days - especially, when GPU mining is slowly dying out.

I can still keep mining on coins - but earning sidemoney, if I understand
everything correctly :)

Good job! Looking forward to see more dev news!

